# Hi Aunt Kwisti- new pics for you from Leo :)



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I sits pwetty in my favowite chair and shows auntie kwisti all da coot faces I makes












































Weesie wants to say hi toos








We sits sooo pwetty


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

OMG how cute!!! What an expressive little face, adorable!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you! Theyre good boys


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Awwww he is SUCH a handsome boy! I wonder if Leah will be the same color as him. LOL...you use like the exact same collars and tags we do.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Awwww he is SUCH a handsome boy! I wonder if Leah will be the same color as him. LOL...you use like the exact same collars and tags we do.


Thanks! Hes 7 months old today  I think she will, I have a framed pic of him around 3 months old in our room and he looks so much like her, he had the same Mickey Mouse style face mask and dark head. In one of the pics you added of her the other day I thought it WAS Leo when I first saw it. I see some red poking through on her legs already. 
Weird! The collars are probably because I liked the one you got for Asia and looked for some rolled ones for my three, I think theres only one company that even makes them little enough so they probably are the same brand even. I love red dingos too.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol yep the Auburn rolled leather collars  I cringe at the cost (prob cuz I buy 6 at a time now...) but they really do hold up to wear and tear pretty well and they look nice and don't ruin their coats. I found that even on my SC the collars were breaking fur around the neck line so they pretty much wear mostly the rolled leather ones or sometimes soft fabric ones. I just ordered new rolled ones b'c the ones we have after around a year of constant use have kinda gone caput...lol. And Leah and Asia needed a pink one. Soooo yes...ha ha.

I would be totally happy if Leah ended up the same color as Leo, I LOVE red chis. It never occurred to me when I bought her that she might but I really think she may now based on the highlights in her fur... How big is Leo now? And has he settled down some since his neuter?


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!!! So cute!! Are Leo and Leah related? I can totally see a resemblence in the face


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Sooo cute! I love Leo's facial expressions and poses in these pics, love his coloring too! Nice cameo appearance of sweetie pie Reese too.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

they are HAND-SOME!!!!! <3


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

awww they're so adorable and Leo is such a handsome little guy.


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

the little guy is adorable, reminds me of a mini shiba inu almost LOL i don't know why but thats what i was thinking


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Lol yep the Auburn rolled leather collars  I cringe at the cost (prob cuz I buy 6 at a time now...) but they really do hold up to wear and tear pretty well and they look nice and don't ruin their coats. I found that even on my SC the collars were breaking fur around the neck line so they pretty much wear mostly the rolled leather ones or sometimes soft fabric ones. I just ordered new rolled ones b'c the ones we have after around a year of constant use have kinda gone caput...lol. And Leah and Asia needed a pink one. Soooo yes...ha ha.
> 
> I would be totally happy if Leah ended up the same color as Leo, I LOVE red chis. It never occurred to me when I bought her that she might but I really think she may now based on the highlights in her fur... How big is Leo now? And has he settled down some since his neuter?


I know even small buys become a big expense when you buy so many of everything. We have an extra of the xs dark blue, if fit Reese but on the last hole and there isnt much collar after the last hole so it looked dumb, let me know if you want it.
LC sables are weird. I wouldnt have guessed Leo would be red if I hadnt seen his mother who is marked the same way that he is now. There were so many colors in him when he was little that its weird that the red is the one that pops out. Ill have to dig through my old pics and post some of him at her age so you can see, but I think they were verrrry similar.
Leo is BIG! Just a few ounces under 4.5 lbs. He is already a lot better since neutering, much cuddlier and less possessive of things. Im actually glad he ended up having the undescended testicle because I couldnt decide whether to neuter him but I think he is a much nicer companion for us and the other dogs this way. And now I have the perfect excuse to get a little female with show potential 



2Cheese said:


> OMG!!! So cute!! Are Leo and Leah related? I can totally see a resemblence in the face


Thanks Kristy! I guess they might be, we should dig around in their pedigrees and see- they might be cousins!



foggy said:


> Sooo cute! I love Leo's facial expressions and poses in these pics, love his coloring too! Nice cameo appearance of sweetie pie Reese too.


Thank you Paula! Normally he is always racing around so its hard to get pictures, but today both he and Reese were hamming it up for the camera 



rms3402 said:


> they are HAND-SOME!!!!! <3


Thank you! 



efinishya said:


> awww they're so adorable and Leo is such a handsome little guy.


Thanks!



intuition said:


> the little guy is adorable, reminds me of a mini shiba inu almost LOL i don't know why but thats what i was thinking


Thank you! Ha I can see it! He gets fox a LOT.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They could not be any cuter! : )


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> They could not be any cuter! : )


Thanks T!



lynx8456 said:


> Beautiful pics.


Thank you


----------



## blakey25c (Mar 5, 2011)

photos are fab,i love seeing other peoples photos,these chi are gorgs please look at my photos at blakey25c.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

Great pics Katy!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi look how cute he poses very good


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ohhh my is he handsome! Love his color & his sweet expressions. All of your pups are gawgeous!!


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Gorgeous picture, in the last picture Leo looks like he's saying "ok Mum i've had enough now"


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

blakey25c said:


> photos are fab,i love seeing other peoples photos,these chi are gorgs please look at my photos at blakey25c.


Thanks!



Elle said:


> Great pics Katy!


Thank you! Speaking of great pics, love your siggy!



sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi look how cute he poses very good


Thank you! He has really turned into a little camera ham 



MChis said:


> Ohhh my is he handsome! Love his color & his sweet expressions. All of your pups are gawgeous!!


Thank you so much Heather!



Tyson's Mum said:


> Gorgeous picture, in the last picture Leo looks like he's saying "ok Mum i've had enough now"


Thanks! Lol, he is looking a little pooped in that last pic.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Man...Leo just really reminds me of Bryco @ that age lol.


----------

